# Bianchi Axis - what year?...



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

What year(s) did the Axis come in a dark blue? - Thanks, TF


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*I'm guessin' it's a custom job...*

Based on the triple which started coming on the Axis in the past 2 model years, I think. Sure, someone could have added it to an older bike, but my guess is that's not the case.


----------



## PeterParker (Jul 13, 2005)

A little late to the party... I have the same color frame and I was told it's approximately an 2000 model.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Not "approximately" a '00--that's the only year they came in New Blue (thank gawd).


----------

